# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  مشکلات راه اندازی replication در sql server 2008

## mosini

سلام دوستان
من چند وقتی هست که میخوام replication روی ms sql server 2008 راه اندازی کنم ولی ظاهرا نمیشه.ببینید من دو تا سرور با آی پی valid دارم.
هر دو شامل یوزری هستند همنام که sysadmin هم هستند.
روی یکی از اونا که قرار است اطلاعاتش(dataهای درونش) هر چند ساعت یکبار روی سرور بعدی قرار بگیره میام و یک publication میسازم.تا اینجا همه چیز OK هست
.ضمنا بگم من روی هر دو سرور بصورت instance ای وارد میشم.یعنی برای اتصال به هر دو سرور توی server name باید بنویسم:sql2008\.
درواقع sql2008 نام instance من هست.خوب حالا باید subscription توی اون سرور بسازم تا بتونه اطلاعات را از سرور publication بگیره درسته؟اگه درسته من اومدم و شروه کردم اینکار و کردن که در مرحله ای که باید بگم publication کدوم سرور هست پیام زشت زیر رو میده:

SQL Server replication requires the actual server name to make a connection to the server. Connections through a server alias, IP address, or any other alternate name are not supported. Specify the actual server name, 'M1\SQL2008'. (Replication.Utilities)

خوب دوستان عزیز اگه کسی واقعا اینکار رو انجام داده ،بیاد و بصورت گام به گام اینو توضیح بده تا این مشکلی که من حتی بصورت انگلیسی هم که search کردم دیدم اوه چقدر زیاد افراد این مشکل و دارند و جوابهای الکی زیاد داده شده،حل بشه.در هر صورت از اینکه این مطلبو خوندید ممنون.من منتظر دوستان حرفه ای هستم تا بیان و این مشکل را حل کنند.Thanks

----------


## mosini

یعنی خوشم میاد،یکی تو این فروم تخصصی برنامه نویسی نیست!به قول طغرل hayavaye man
البته دوستان من همین االان توی msdn هم گذاشتم ببینیم کدوم یکی زودتر جواب میدن:
 
hi guys,
I have two server with valid Ip address.both have sql server 2008 installed.they are all named instance that is for coneecting to sql server 2008 in the server name i should write:local\sql2008.So the instance name is sql2008.
i have created a user in both sql servers and have given sysadmin role to that user.Both servers can see each other,no problem in connecting to each other.
suppose server A want to send its sql server database data to server B sql server.so i have to use replication in  sql server for this kind of work.in server A i have create a "publisher" and it was OK and created with no problem.
When i tried to create subscriber in server B,It gives me the ugly error:
*SQL Server replication requires the actual server name to make a connection to the server. Connections through a server alias, IP address, or any other alternate name are not supported. Specify the actual server name, 'M1\SQL2008'. (Replication.Utilities)
*
Now i really went on searching in google,but the answers were not accurate and usefull.If somebody knows what to do please try to answer step by step.I know many people have this problem and not yet answered correctly.
Oh i forgot to say the sql server are standard edittion.and windows in server B is windows server 2003 and in server A windows XP.
Thanks

----------


## mosini

خب ظاهرا که دوستان خارجی زودتر جواب دادن و من هم چون یکی برام پیام خصوصی گذاشت که مشکل مشابه داره،جواب رو اینجا هم میزارم:
دوستان خارجی میگن که باید روی سروری که publication را ساختید بروید و alias ای برای سرور subscriber بسازید و حل میشه.البته گام به گام مراحل را حتما میزارم.با تشکر از خودم و خارجیها!باز هم خارجی ها!good day guys

----------


## behrooz123

با سلام 
اگه بتونید این بحث رو قدم به قدم آموزش بدید خیلی عالی میشه 
من هم که بلد نیستم و دوست دارم یاد بگیرم بهتر کارم راه میوفته . البته اگه زحمتی نیست .

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
متاسفانه کمی دیر این تاپیک رو دیدم. به توضیح دوستان خارجی این رو اضافه میکنم که Alias باید روی هر کامپیوتری که باهاش Replication رو مدیریت میکنید ساخته بشه. یعنی فرضا وقتی از پشت کامپیوتر خودتون وصل میشین و Alias رو تعریف میکنید، اگر از روی کامپیوتر دیگری دفعه بعد بخواین وصل بشین باید دوباره روی این سیستم هم Alias رو تعریف کنید. چون Alias اساسا یک آبجکت Client Side هست نه Server Side

----------


## esfuture

باسلام خدمت دوستان replication از طریق sql 2005 به 2008  کمی باگ پیش میاد در ابتدای کار

----------


## HamidiFar

> خب ظاهرا که دوستان خارجی زودتر جواب دادن و من هم چون یکی برام پیام خصوصی گذاشت که مشکل مشابه داره،جواب رو اینجا هم میزارم:
> دوستان خارجی میگن که باید روی سروری که publication را ساختید بروید و alias ای برای سرور subscriber بسازید و حل میشه.البته گام به گام مراحل را حتما میزارم.با تشکر از خودم و خارجیها!باز هم خارجی ها!good day guys


با سلام 

من هم با این مشکل در گیر هستم و فعلاً از reg-gate برای sync استفاده میکنم . با alias هم مشکل من حل نشد.
همین طور که در متن خطا هم اومده 
 Connections through a server alias, IP address, or any other alternate name are not supported.
با هر نوع IP , alias مشکل داره اگه کسی این مشکل رو حل کرده ممنون میشم اینجا راهنمایی کنه
با تشکر

----------


## babak2000

> فعلاً از reg-gate برای sync استفاده میکنم


میشه یه مقدار توضیح بدید چطوری این کار را انجام میدید ؟

----------


## HamidiFar

> میشه یه مقدار توضیح بدید چطوری این کار را انجام میدید ؟


SQL Data Compare Pro که یکی از محصولات Red-Gate است این کار رو می کنم خیلی ساده است کار کردن با اون که هم دستی Sync Data انجام میده هم اتوماتیک (command line & Windows Task Manager)

اینم توضیحات خوده سایت :

SQL Data Compare - Features.jpg

----------


## mosini

> سلام دوست عزیزم،
> متاسفانه کمی دیر این تاپیک رو دیدم. به توضیح دوستان خارجی این رو اضافه میکنم که Alias باید روی هر کامپیوتری که باهاش Replication رو مدیریت میکنید ساخته بشه. یعنی فرضا وقتی از پشت کامپیوتر خودتون وصل میشین و Alias رو تعریف میکنید، اگر از روی کامپیوتر دیگری دفعه بعد بخواین وصل بشین باید دوباره روی این سیستم هم Alias رو تعریف کنید. چون Alias اساسا یک آبجکت Client Side هست نه Server Side


Alias هم client side و هم server side باید تعریف بشه دوست عزیز.

----------

